# VGOD TRICKTANK - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/6/16)

​



The TRICKTANK by VGOD breathes with ferocity, offering no limitations on airflow and an inhalation that ignites a full hard hitting Vape instantly. Top opening allows you to fill in liquid with ease, offering a large 3ml reservoir of e-juice within it. Forged with the finest stainless steel metal available, honed to perfection and tested beyond measure. Controlling clouds with the palm of your hands has never been easier using nearly any mod or vape that pushes lots of power through to the VGOD TRICKTANK.

FEATURES:

3ml E-Liquid Capacity
24mm Diameter
High Wattage Coils
Heat-Resistant Drip Tip
Gold Plated Contact Pin
High Airflow
High Vapor Production
PACKAGE INCLUDES:

1 x VGOD TRICKTANK
1 x 0.2ohm Coil
1 x 0.5ohm Coil
1 x Heat-resistant Drip Tip
1 x Replacement Glass


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vgod-tricktank​


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/16)

Order done!


----------

